# Can anybody recommend good tune up parts?



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all,

I drive a 2000 Altima GXE and it's getting close to it's tune up time. I was going to replace the spark plugs, dist cap and rotors and wires on my own and then take it into my mechanic to check on the belts and such.

I managed to find courtesyparts.com some time ago and have bought several things from there for my Altima. I was thinking of getting the parts I needed to replace my plugs and such from them as well:

http://www.courtesyparts.com/L30_tuneup.html

I checked out those spark plugs and they're only rated for 60k miles. I know for a fact that I have the ones which need replacing every 100k or so miles (they're platinum). So, can anyone recommend any good spark plugs that are not too pricey (no more than 15 bucks each if possible)? There's a local Napa store which sells the NGK plugs for roughly 12 bucks each and I liked them a lot in my old Camry, though not too sure how well they'll perform in the Altima.

Also, can anyone recommend any better wires, dist cap and rotors as well? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, im not a big advocate of the "special" plugs that nissan uses in oem applications on the newer nissans. you can either purchase them again or go for ngk coppers. bkr5-11e's. thats the standard heat range copper plug that works very well in the nissan altima from 93-01. as far as the distributor, cap and rotor go - oem nissan from the dealer. youll only spend several dollars more and the quality is very different. ngk spark plug wires are a good addition to the engine too. thats basically everything you need ignition wise. dont be fooled into thinking you need crazy expensive things. the ka24de (the engine you have) is very happy with the list i just gave you. dont forget to set your ignition timing to 20 degrees as well. good luck and have fun.


----------



## bommart (Jun 17, 2004)

I went all OEM Nissan parts and mine runs like new. may want to look into getting your injectors cleaned also.


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Awesome advice guys! Thanks a lot for the very good recommendations. 

One question though Asleep... The NGK spark plug wires. Are there any specific part numbers for those wires or are NGK wires kinda one-size-fits-all deal?

Bommart, I actually had a fuel injection service done at my local "Grease Monkey". Not sure exactly what it was, but they suspended a container upside down from my hood and I saw them run some lines into what seemed my engine and had something going for like a half hour. Is this the same thing or does fuel injection service entail something completely different. Sorry I sound like such a n00b...

I'm learning more and more about my car every day though... Going to pick up a Hanes manual I saw for my Altima. Need to figure out what "set your ignition timing to 20 degrees" means... 

Thanks again though!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the wires are a specific wire for your car. you can go here for them http://store.dragracing.com/product.asp?prodid=2093&catid=140 
getting a haynes is the best thing you can do (not to mention reading these boards...  ) but do not get a chiltons, even if its the only one they have. the chiltons is very general and will piss you off, to say the least. dont forget, many of the problems you will encounter are REPEAT problems for everyone else, so dont hesitate to search these boards for info. if that fails, we have some very good and helpful people here to guide you through it.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I just did a tune up on my 00 Altima SE. I put the Platinum NGK's in it (cuz I got a 20% discount) Autolite professional wires, gp sorenson rotor and a beck/arnley cap on it. They are working out rather well.

To make my post a little more helpful. Don't think that a Haynes Manual is all that great. The only one they made for that car was based off an earlier model. I've had some serious issues with Haynes lately. if you don't have the exact year/model that they did the tear down on then you will find yourself at a complete loss. The only thing I"ve found them good for is Specifications for my cars (which has been helpful i'll admit to that). And SOMETIMES the trouble shooting section. Other than that i've been doing interior and body work and none of the bolts/screws have been where they said they'd be and other things have been where they never mentioned. Its a decent place to start and it can help you work your way into it. Even just flipping through a manual can help you learn more about what you're sitting in and what makes it tick. I can't knock Haynes that bad. Its how I started. 

quite the rant. I hope you got something out of it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well the problem with most manuals is how general they can be. remember though, the altima had virtually the same engine and tranny from 93-01. that really helps out a lot. not a whole lot of differences except for body and suspension changes. most cars have optional engines and drivetrains, the altima pretty much stayed the same. for that reason, the haynes is actually quite adequate.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I'll agree with you there. For their own lively hood they kinda have to be that general. After my problems with the '81 Camaro Vs '81 Trans Am haynes manuals, i've decided to stick to talking with Techs and other people on forums such as this. I've found that you generally get more thorough and specific answers questions. but like I said. I started rebuilding an 81 camaro with no knowledge and a haynes manual. and with a mechanic who told me what to fix (but not how) to make it inspectable I was able to bring it back to life. So they do help quite a bit. I just get irritated when you need to replace an interior light bulb in one vehicle and it tells you how to tear down another. But I still have to say the most helpful things are forums like this where you have great admins/members who are willling to share their time and knowledge with everyone.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i agree with you as well. thats why i enjoy being a mod here and why i have almost 8000 tech posts on another altima board. i enjoy helping people save money and teaching them how to help themselves. youll enjoy your stay here i think. welcome to the board.


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

*Sweet!*



Asleep_94_Altima said:


> i agree with you as well. thats why i enjoy being a mod here and why i have almost 8000 tech posts on another altima board. i enjoy helping people save money and teaching them how to help themselves. youll enjoy your stay here i think. welcome to the board.


Thanks very much for this awesome advice all. Actually, I also had a Haynes manual for a few other older cars I had (mostly to do real small things like change bulbs and stuff) and the best one I had was for my 94 Corolla a few years back. I think they used a stock 94 Corolla for most of the diagrams so it was very easy determining stuff there. The one I had for a very old Maxima I had made no sense since it used a completely differnt model than what I had (82 diesel Maxima).

Actually, looking through the book, I see a lot of similarities in the diagrams and my engine so hopefully it will be ok.


----------

